# Two new bettas!



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

It's been awhile since I posted. But I wanted to show off my two new bettas. I got a very small CT female and a DTHM plakat male. I wish I had better pictures, but the little girl is camera shy and the plakat is so hyper and fiesty you can't catch him in the shot! 

I'm also open to name ideas... I'm stumped as to what to name these little guys.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The CT girl looks like shes grown since you got her !


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

wow. 0_0


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice pics!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

the boy looks like something moon-related for a name...both are gorgeous!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! She has grown a lot Mr. Vampire! She is getting better with the camera too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How about Dijon since he's a mustard gas. lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Dijon would make me hungry hehe. I think I'm going to see if he responds well to Ares. It's something different


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> How about Dijon since he's a mustard gas. lol


 Name stealer! Lol remember my Mustard Gas VT male Dijon I had last year?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

lol my choco female was called dijon too haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Name stealer! Lol remember my Mustard Gas VT male Dijon I had last year?


lol!! Yes, I remember! I like the name so tht's why I suggested it.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great looking Bettas! :]


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I love them! How gorgeous!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They're both beautiful.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Looks like the plakat ended up with the name Dijon. Everybody seemed to think it fit him  Still calling the female Little Girl lol. 

And thanks guys, I can't even begin to explain how much energy they both have... and feisty they are.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad you named him Dijon, even if I AM a name stealer! lol


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they are both stunning! Wow! I love how vibrant both of their coloring is.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

I insisted on buying her the Plakat at Petco since she was having a bad week.

Now that one of my males died, I got one for myself. They are so much more energetic then normal betta's.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oooh, just love them. I'm a sucker for MGs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to have a MG someday.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow i love your DT!! he looks so adorable!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous fish! I love your little girl.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Dijon gave me a great start to the year by making his first bubblenest yesterday! I was so excited


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay for Dijon!


----------

